# Edge of Tomorrow (Japanese Sci-Fi light novel adaptation)



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 12, 2013)

Plot : A soldier fighting in a war with aliens finds himself caught in a time loop of his last day in the battle, though he becomes better skilled along the way.

[YOUTUBE]vw61gCe2oqI[/YOUTUBE]




While the plot seems intriguing, the trailer doesn't look so good for some reason.

Original Japanese Novel :


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

I saw the trailer of the movie. Reminds me a bit of Elysium (which is a good thing).

Of course i will see it, it seems quite interesting.


----------



## olaf (Dec 12, 2013)

Folka said:


> I saw the trailer of the movie. Reminds me a bit of Elysium *(which is a good thing)*.
> 
> Of course i will see it, it seems quite interesting.


how come that could be a good thing?

and on the trailer, yeah seems interesting, plus Blunt and Cruise can act so if the plot won't be too dumb it can be good


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

You didn't like Elysium? That's another topic though.

I was talking mainly that it reminded a bit only for the futuristic exoskeleton like suits part. Maybe i should had specify it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 12, 2013)

looks good to me


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 12, 2013)

By the way it is a bit out of topic but the dude who made Death Note manga is adapting this novel into a manga. Probably gonna be released in 2014.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2013)

Blunt is going to be sensational.  And she always elevates the projects she is involved with.  I expect this to end up halfway decent.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 12, 2013)

Liked it, looking forward to it. 

The part where we see Emily Blunt's character on that poster holding up a sword is pretty awesome.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2013)

It could potentially end up being an enjoyable movie but I won't be expecting much from it.


----------



## Detective (Dec 12, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Blunt is going to be sensational.  And she always elevates the projects she is involved with.  I expect this to end up halfway decent.



She looks like she toned up quite a bit for the role. Looking fit.

Good... good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2013)

Marvel needs to find something for her.


----------



## Detective (Dec 12, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Marvel needs to find something for her.



Original Black Widow candidate, but she turned it down.

I could have seen her as Scarlett Witch as well, but Liz Olsen should do well with that role.


----------



## Ae (Dec 13, 2013)

Dream said:


> It could potentially end up being an enjoyable movie but I won't be expecting much from it.



Will be better than Elysium, I'll tell you.


----------



## olaf (Dec 13, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Will be better than Elysium, I'll tell you.


being better that SOCIAL EQUALITY: THE MOVIE won't be that hard.

but yeah, I agree with Dream, I won't be expeting much, so I can get surprised in a good way


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 13, 2013)

Saw this preview today and just thought Izanami.


----------



## Folka (Dec 13, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> By the way it is a bit out of topic but the dude who made Death Note manga is adapting this novel into a manga. Probably gonna be released in 2014.



Sounds interesting.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 13, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Will be better than Elysium, I'll tell you.



Its not that hard to be better than Elysium which was probably one of the biggest dissapointments for me so far.



PikaCheeka said:


> Saw this preview today and just thought Izanami.



So Cruise met Itachi @ some point and got soloed ? 




Folka said:


> Sounds interesting.



Yeah, Death Note is one of my favorite mangas. With a plot like this the guy can make it work.

Probably gonna be a bit like Gantz.
Not sure if thats a good thing or a bad though


----------



## Folka (Dec 13, 2013)

I hope not like Gantz. 

Dude can make good plots and has good art styling too. 

I could imagine it being somewhat a more lite version of Red Eyes.

March 11, 2016, 

Btw Red Eyes is great in case you haven't read it.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 13, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Blunt is going to be sensational.  And she always elevates the projects she is involved with.  I expect this to end up halfway decent.



I'm glad she will get to train Tom Cruise in the movie. She will make tom Cruise look like a novice in an action movie for once.


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Will be better than Elysium, I'll tell you.



In some aspects I suppose that it will be better than Elysium.


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2013)

So does this movie come out tomorrow?


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 13, 2013)

'Elysium' already has a cosplay movie. Sweet.


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2013)

That's the first thing I thought Tetra except it's mashed together with Starship Troopers and Halo or some shit


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 13, 2013)

I like how it doesn't resemble the book at all. And the original title is way cooler.

I am hopeful this will entertain as just a kick-ass sci-fi film. But the impractical looking tech and generic 'mega-scale' action just doesn't make it look all that appealing. I also love how they basically riffed the music from the 'Battle LA' trailers... to sort of evoke that same mood, which isn't a good thing imo.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 13, 2013)

Is it me or do the aliens look like those Sentinels from The Matrix.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 13, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I like how it doesn't resemble the book at all. And the original title is way cooler.
> 
> I am hopeful this will entertain as just a kick-ass sci-fi film. But the impractical looking tech and generic 'mega-scale' action just doesn't make it look all that appealing*. I also love how they basically riffed the music from the 'Battle LA' trailers... to sort of evoke that same mood, which isn't a good thing imo*.



Exactly, I immediately thought of Battle LA's trailer when I first heard the music.

That movie had some decent trailers, but it ended up being pretty bad.

Hope this won't go down the same road.



Swarmy said:


> Is it me or do the aliens look like those Sentinels from The Matrix.



All I saw is some tentacles. They somehow reminded me of the aliens from Crysis 1. In which case yeah, they probably resemble the sentinels from Matrix.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm signing up for Emily Blunt like everybody else.


----------



## Ae (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm signing up for Cruise


----------



## Psychic (Apr 19, 2014)

Why is everyone talking about Elysium? Elysium is a piece of crap movie that is not even about time travel.

Totally looking forward to this as I am a fan of both Emily Blunt and Tom Cruise. And trailer looks epic.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 19, 2014)

Elysium is certainly better than this shit.

The exosuit designs for this film are garbage. As if little to no thought were put into them at all.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 19, 2014)

I expect as decent as Oblivion (I didn't like or hate it)
I prepare to be wrong btw,

and elysium is not that good. as much I love Matt Damon, he did good job in that movie, but the plot is so weird.
just plain weird as plot in Upside.

weird physic laws, economy, etc.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## tari101190 (May 30, 2014)

This was soooooooo good.

Everything was great. Everyone was great. The ending the great.

Fun. Action packed. You care about the characters.

It was such a nice surprise.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2014)

How was Emily Blunt?


----------



## Detective (May 30, 2014)

Rukia said:


> How was Emily Blunt?



The only question that matters.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2014)

Good ratings everywhere. Gonna check it out next week.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 31, 2014)

Yo movie was pretty lame


----------



## TylerDurden (May 31, 2014)

Rukia said:


> How was Emily Blunt?



she was alrite. She definitely improved the paper-thin script for her character and easily outshone cruise

couldn't save the movie doe


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2014)

Wasn't exactly too interested in this movie but I've lately grown excited to see it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 1, 2014)

I wasn't interested or excited at all.

But it really surprised me.

It was very enjoyable and fun science fiction.


----------



## Slice (Jun 5, 2014)

Pretty fun movie, here my review from the 'Rate thread':



Slice said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 6, 2014)

The movie was quite good and the alien designs were amazing but the ending was a bit out of place and didn't make much sense.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 6, 2014)

I am going to say one thing.

"Can't lose with the Cruise."

:ignoramus

Seriously, movie was pretty good.



Swarmy said:


> The movie was quite good and the* alien designs were amazing* but the ending was a bit out of place and didn't make much sense.



I agree. Which is also quite rare. Most of the time they fuck up trying to make something unique.
These guys did a very good job imo.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I agree. Which is also quite rare. Most of the time they fuck up trying to make something unique.
> These guys did a very good job imo.



Did you notice the alpha's faces? They really leave an impression, not to mention how they all moved, very well done.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Did you notice the alpha's faces? They really leave an impression, not to mention how they all moved, very well done.



Yeah. I expecially liked their movements. Those fluid and unpredictably fast movements were captured well on the screen.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 7, 2014)

I didn't know this was released.

Manga of the movie for those who are interested :  new pictures from that crap tabloid site your mom goes to


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2014)

*Film:* Edge of Tomorrow
*Rating:* ★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* Man, it's been a long, long time since I last enjoyed a Cruise film. Probably MI4 being the the previous film of his I didn't have any issues with. This was a great popcorn flick. Emily "Fit as Fuck/No Nonsense" Blunt stole the entire show, and Cruise's character Cage reacting to her the entire way was excellent.

By the final moment of the film and her tough attitude, combined with the use of this song:












And I was totally pek pek pek


----------



## Psychic (Jun 8, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I didn't know this was released.
> 
> Manga of the movie for those who are interested :  new pictures from that crap tabloid site your mom goes to



Thanks.

Oh god, I really want to go see this now.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

Saw the movie on Friday.  It's easily one of the best movies of this year so far. 

It had a good mix of action and comedy.  My favorite moment has to be been Cruise tries to roll under the truck but gets run over.  

4/5


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 9, 2014)

I've seen it on the opening day and I loved it. The end was a bit weird though, especially considering how the time loop throughout the rest of the movie was done.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2014)

Hated the ending, felt wrong. Rest was great. The very first air drop was one of the best shots in action movies ever. You FELT like you were falling the whole time. Amazing.


----------



## Chimichangas (Jun 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 so they give a happy ending to this movie eh, i like more the book one


----------



## Psychic (Jun 10, 2014)

Finally saw it today. I really like it. I thought the ending was great and fit very well in wrapping things up. 

I was pretty much confused throughout the movie though because I did read the manga and the theories were....different i think.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought in the manga, the main character and the alpha mimic both had the ability to remember what happens next, that seems untrue in the movie where only tom cruise had the ability to remember because he had stolen the alien's power. Am I right? Can someone help clarify this?


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Jun 10, 2014)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's more like in the movie the Alpha doesn't have time conrol powers only the Omega does, and Cruise's character becomes part of the Mimic system as the Omega recognizes him as an Alpha because of the blood and resets the timeframe when he (pseudo-Alpha) dies.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 11, 2014)

So which alien design do you like more ? Manga or the movie ? 

Also the suits aren't exo skeletons in the manga. They are more like power armor.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 11, 2014)

Just watched it, 2 things made the movie for me
1. Tom Cruise's death squeals had me rolling, especially when he rolled under the truck. Whole theater had a good laugh on that one.
2. My sig. Never got tired seeing that scene.

Real though, movie was amazing and I loved it, would watch again.


Grimmjowsensei said:


> So which alien design do you like more ? Manga or the movie ?
> 
> Also the suits aren't exo skeletons in the manga. They are more like power armor.



Everything was for me in one of those SUPER rare cases, Live Action > Manga (wuuuuuuuuut?!?!!? I know right?!)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Manga was super depressing for me and pretty much left the ending open with no real ending to the war leaving Keiji being the next Rita after he kills her. Again, pretty damn depressing.

Meanwhile the live action is the exact opposite. We resolve the war, Rita lives and what I loved about the movie is, they give you an emotional attachment to Emily Blunt's Rita cause you see her die over and over and it takes a toll on Cage. Which kind of reminded me of Stein Gate where he sees Mayuri die over and over again to the point where it numbs him, which we saw later in Cage.

I even prefer their weapon of choice in the movies. Sure it would have been cool as hell to see 2 people wielding battle axes, but instead unlike the manga, Cruise's Cage didn't evolve into Rita 2.0 but his own character. Also seeing how he was American, it made a lot of sense going with his guns and his fists. Hell I'm more of a sword > axe guy anyways.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Also Japan release is keep the original title, which I thought was neat


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 12, 2014)

This is the Looper of 2014. Wow. Just like everyone else i wasn't expecting anything but when with all the great reviews it's been getting i had to go see it and i wasn't dissapointed. Don't watch it in 3d though, its actually  worse then 2d. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And i'll just ignore the very end, clearly the Hollywood execs got involved.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2014)

I just saw this and it's incredible.

The best movie of the year along with The Winter Soldier.

See it people,it's really great!


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 14, 2014)

This movie was great, and I loved everything about it, from the Action sequences, to the acting, to the alien design, and lastly the light humour scattered throughout an otherwise grim and serious movie.

The ending was a bit bizarre though.

4/5 for definite.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2014)

Pretty good movie. I didn't leave the movie with a blown mind, but I really enjoyed it. The humor was decent too.

RELOADOH RELOADOH RELOADOH/10


----------



## IdioticGamer (Jun 19, 2014)

Definitely Looper of 2014! Except for this one has humor. Groundhog day with war~ I always wanted something like this. It would be a much more satisfying ending if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



One of them died. But oh well


 Still a damn good storyline


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 21, 2014)

I didn't expect the movie to be really good!! :33 Worth the watch, as others said, Cage rolling under the truck was the funniest shit i've seen in a while. Never laughed so hard for a movie. Great movie overall


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah the irony is that the movie will appeal even to Tom Cruise haters because of how many times they kill him in the story


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 22, 2014)

I knew I was going to enjoy it as I read reviews beforehand. But I'm glad I didn't spoil myself because ending didn't turn out the way I expected.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 22, 2014)

That, was pretty damn great. Ever since the How to train Your Dragon 2 trailer spoiler disaster, I've kept away from following movies and their hype machines, so I went into this totally blind - all I knew was that this was a Tom Cruise sci-fi flick - and boy did it pay off here. 

The best part definitely him getting run over after the barrel roll 

Also: whoever did the editing needs to win an oscar or something, cause this movie flowed smooth, slick and clean.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 23, 2014)

So I've heard this movie bombed at box office?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2014)

I heard international wise it's doing great though.


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I heard international wise it's doing great though.



It is doing decent overseas but I believe that the box office isn't much greater than the total cost of production and marketing for the movie.  :/


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 25, 2014)

saw it, liked it


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2014)

Dream said:


> It is doing decent overseas but I believe that the box office isn't much greater than the total cost of production and marketing for the movie.  :/



Aww that's too bad.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 26, 2014)

This was a pretty good movie. Shame America's illogical hate of the Cruise ruined its box office success, and the potential for other anime/manga/LN movie adaptations in the future.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 29, 2014)

I actually enjoy this movie more than I did X-Men.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 29, 2014)

Psychic said:


> I actually enjoy this movie more than I did X-Men.



Not that hard to imagine


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 30, 2014)

I just saw this movie earlier today and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I've previously the All You Need is Kill manga so I had a general idea of what would transpire. Around the midway part, the movie went further along, and in a different manner, than the manga (and presumably the light novel). 

There were many things that I enjoyed in the movie: great action sequences, Cage's training, unexpected funny moments, Rita Vrataski, and the Mimics. The ending was different than what I expected, but still enjoyed nonetheless.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cage is pretty lucky to survive along with everyone else 

The only thing that bugged me was that there should have been a few more beach invasion scenes. I would particularly liked to have seen (after first few loops) Cage learn a bit of fighting during that time.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> So I've heard this movie bombed at box office?



It's the Pacific Rim of this year, which is unfortunate. I'd say it's going to be hard for any to top how good Edge of Tomorrow as far as action blockbusters. X-men comes close and maybe Guardians but I really doubt it.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 30, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's the Pacific Rim of this year, which is unfortunate. I'd say it's going to be hard for any to top how good Edge of Tomorrow as far as action blockbusters. X-men comes close and maybe Guardians but I really doubt it.



I didn't really like Pacific Rim, there was some good scenes but the editing was bad. Edge of Tomorrow is like 10 times better than Pacific Rim.

At least Edge of Tommorow did managed to make $140 million profit worldwide.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2014)

Psychic said:


> I didn't really like Pacific Rim, there was some good scenes but the editing was bad. Edge of Tomorrow is like 10 times better than Pacific Rim.
> 
> At least Edge of Tommorow did managed to make $140 million profit worldwide.



Overall, Edge of Tomorrow is by far the best sci-fi movie since it doesn't have any area I found weak. I compare it to Pacific Rim as they're both movies that 'flopped' even though being better than films that did better.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 1, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> The only thing that bugged me was that there should have been a few more beach invasion scenes. I would particularly liked to have seen (after first few loops) Cage learn a bit of fighting during that time.[/spoiler]



there was a million scenes on the beach, his progression is depicted perfectly


----------



## Nimander (Jul 25, 2014)

I hate hearing that this flopped at the box office, because I enjoyed this movie a lot more than I was expecting going in. It flowed so smoothly, and everything was so effortlessly well done that I could just let the story take me along for the ride and enjoy it the whole way. Being one of the 12 people in the US that doesn't hate Tom Cruise, I wasn't biased against him as an actor and I genuinely loved his performance in this movie. Emily Blunt was pretty good, and honestly played one of the most believable heroine roles I've ever seen. And, all in all, this was an extremely satisfying movie to watch, and probably one I'll add to my collection once it comes out on DVD.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2014)

What really sucks about the movie flopping is that similar movies will have a harder time being green-lit.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 26, 2014)

Dream said:


> What really sucks about the movie flopping is that similar movies will have a harder time being green-lit.



The movie made twice its budget so far, aka enough to be profitable. For a non-marvel, non-transformers, science-fiction movie that looked pretty bad in the trailers, that's actually impressive.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 28, 2014)

By far the best Tom Cruise movie in a long time.

Reminded me a little of Gantz.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jul 28, 2014)

I actually read the manga first and was thinking, 'this seems a lot like the edge of tomorrow trailer'. So yeah I later found out that edge of tomorrow was based on it, so I went to see it in the cinema. While they took a lot of departures from the manga, and some things could have been explained better, it was overall one of the better scifi action movies I've seen in years. I wish they would have kept the alien design from the manga though, it seemed even weirder and more bacteria-like than the tentacle stuff.

The manga had a better ending. They had a few critical details in the story done differently (especially between the main character and the aliens, and why time loops), that lead to a different and more climactic conclusion in my mind. For the movie it was fine, I went to see it with a buddy who had not read the manga and he thought the ending was cool even though I felt like it was one of the weaker parts of the film, so you know that's probably just because of the source material.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> The movie made twice its budget so far, aka enough to be profitable. For a non-marvel, non-transformers, science-fiction movie that looked pretty bad in the trailers, that's actually impressive.



Oh shit, I looked at the measly domestic figure instead of the world wide number.

So yes, it's a pretty good amount for such a movie.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 14, 2014)

Just saw this movie yesterday. I thought it was amazing. I regretted not watching it in theaters. I honestly heard very little about this movie when it was in theaters and i'm a pretty avid movie goer. Did I mess it up this time around or was there just poor advertising around this movie?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2014)

Poor advertising.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2014)

there was a lot of promotion for this movie, bc the first advertisements were criticized for not being specific enough, so the studio came out with a bunch of advertisement for the movie b4 it was released, so much that people complained


----------



## wibisana (Oct 18, 2014)

have I said it?
i think this movie should have miniseries

btw reading the manga 

well the movie is better than the manga
storywise


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't want to burst anyones bubble but this had over 100 million budge just for the marketing, so yeah I doubt it was profitable at all, I still haven't watched it though.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 22, 2014)

I think this movie was good. I saw it in theaters and bought the bluesy it was underrated probably because of Tom cruise being on it people thought it would suck. Emily blunt is great hope she becomes a hero or villain on a comic book eventually. She would be great imo she is a good actress


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2014)

Tom cruise makes things suck now?

Personally I dont have time for movies lol

Just TV and Vidya game for me.


----------



## Muah (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks like shit. Tired of them bastardizing scifi's into gung ho shitty action flicks with big budgets. We're the solid science movies that nerds can enjoy. I litterally can't wtch more than five minutes of elysium. IDK the physics behind this inability but the fact that it could have possibly been written by kindergarteners bugs me.

oh yeah did they really try and rehash groundhogs day and make it a science fiction? Death to america as soon as  I get a passport and can get outta here.


----------

